# Anyone wadefishing Slp tommorrow morning?



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone going wadefishing slp tomorrow morning? We have this north winds, I wonder if it will affect the water levels in the bay side or the fishing action?? 
Anyone planning on going? 
Gus


----------

